# mortising



## GRINDER (Nov 8, 2009)

What is the best bit for making mortises.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Stephen
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Stephen.

I have moved your post to another section of the forum, which may get you more response.

How big are the mortises?

I use a 2 flute straight cutter or spiral cutter.

Make sure the cutter has a end that allows for plunge cutting.


----------



## nordbergus (Aug 19, 2012)

a sharp one

:0)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Stephen and welcome. You can make mortises with a hammer and chisel the old fashioned way, with a router, with a dedicated mortiser, or with a drill press and mortising attachment. I have the drill press and mortising attachment and it works well and was inexpensive.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Stephen.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Stephen!

*Charles, *what is the drill press mortising attachment you use? Thanx.


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome Stephen I use spiral Onsrud bits for most mortises. I agree that you live in the most beautiful of our provinces.

Regards Bob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's made by Delta, Ray and I picked it up at a woodworking show. I have Delta's 16 1/2" drill press and it attaches to the quill in just a few minutes. It also comes with a bushing or adapter for attaching to a different quill size. I think the sizes are fairly standard between the two so I think it will attach to most drill presses. I only paid $60 something for it if I remember right. It comes with 4 sizes of chisels, 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, and 1/2. There is a little trick to setting the bit inside the chisel properly but it's not hard, you just have to pay attention. 

You can buy a dedicated mortiser but it takes up a lot of bench space and they cost around $450-500. For a few dollars more you can buy a floor model drill press and the mortising attachment and you'll have a drill press when you aren't using the attachment. The dedicated mortiser will usually also do 5/8 but the attachment will do any size by working both sides of larger mortises.

Lee Valley sells some cone shaped sharpening stones for the chisels and I highly recommend them. I had to sharpen one chisel a while back and just spun the stone in my fingers for a minute maybe and the next cut was like slicing through warm butter.


----------



## GRINDER (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I will try what you have suggested


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Charles. I am not ready to pull the trigger yet but look ahead for when I am ready. I see one at Amazon for $110. That's the ticket. I hope it will fit my cheap no-name bench top drill press. Space (and money) are at a premium here. Cheers!!!


----------

